# 1988 300zx catback same as 1989 240 cat back?



## thatkid105 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey guys i have a quick question, is the cat back the same for the 240sx and the 300zx? i have a 88 z and i cant find hardly any parts for it but i noticed alot of parts from the 240 are interchangable with just a lil fab work, so i wanted to know are the same or will i have to do just a little work to get it just right?:waving:


----------



## thatkid105 (Dec 3, 2010)

the 300zx is a slight bend of the exhaust pipe where the 240 seems to have a little more dramatic bend


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

both MSA and cmperformanceexhaust make catbacks for the Z31.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

thatkid105 said:


> Hey guys i have a quick question, is the cat back the same for the 240sx and the 300zx? i have a 88 z and i cant find hardly any parts for it but i noticed alot of parts from the 240 are interchangable with just a lil fab work, so i wanted to know are the same or will i have to do just a little work to get it just right?:waving:


you answered your own question without even realising it...

you noticed alot of parts from the 240 are interchangeable with a lil fab work...

so you want to know if they are the same part or will have to do a lil work to get it just right...

if you noticed they require a lil fab work then they arent the same part so you will have to do a lil work to get it just right

make sense now?


----------

